
China suspends Apple's online book, movie services - cyanbane
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/china-suspends-apples-online-book-movie-services-2016-04-22
======
MichaelGlass
Darn it! I worked so hard on my app, and it was in the market for a few
months, but it just got taken down for god knows why. I don't see why these
organizations have to have such arduous approval processes.

------
EGreg
Apple just got kicked out of China's store

------
devhead
apparently it has to do with i-tunes releasing a movie called "10 years";
great leaders of china don't seem to like movies that invoke thought in their
population.

source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Years_(2015_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Years_\(2015_film\))

It's interesting how here in America, we are able to be free from these types
of protectionist policies; yet we find many of us ignoring
thoughts,books,movies,etc. that invoke real emotion.

------
maguowei
Fuck the GFW!!!

------
eva1984
Chinese Government...

HE/HE

